# Unusual boys names



## kate.m.

Ive just finished looking at a name thread & its got me thinking about the names ive chosen. I'd like my children to have names that are a little unusual, nothing crazy or silly, just something that you dont really hear that often, and that they will stand a good chance of being the only person they know with that name (I quite liked being the only Kate- i knew plenty of Katies/Kathryns that called themselves Kate, but im the only 1 i know with that as my entire name) and i want my kids to have the same kinda thing too.

Ive managed to pick out a girl's name that i _love_! But im stuck for a boy's name! Boys names either seem to be very traditional, or very... chavvy (for want of a better word!)! I was wondering if any of u ladies have any ideas for an unusual boy's name, that isnt heard a lot, but also isnt chavvy? But not too weird?

The girl's name that i like is "Darla" :cloud9:
Boys names that i quite like are Logan and Ethan... but i dont loooove these names like i do the girl's name!! Also a little worried that Logan will become very popular, because of the xmen films!!! :rofl:


----------



## eclipse

I know a few good boy's names that are unusual but not too crazy: my friend named her son Everett. My son is Liam but that is not too uncommon. If we have another boy we are going to name him Atticus Connor (Kelly) which is a bit chevvy for you I guess LOL maybe not. If I think of more, I will add them :D


----------



## Laura lou

hi, found ure thread intresting so thought id have a nosey :)

im the same i like very unusual and funky names.. my daughter i lost would of been called Storm, she would be 7 now and to this day i have never herd of another child with that name, oddly its also an x-men name but thats not how i chose it.
Logan is quite a comman name round where im from but its ure child so its ure choice.
ive picked a few names id have when i finally have a baby but there my secret hehe
:winkwink:

a few names i also like tho are: for a boy - Emilo, Luca, Ashton, Riley
for a girl - Aliyah, Skyler, Jasmine and Esme

be nice to see what names other people like xx

good luck on choosing ure perfect little boys name :hug:


----------



## orange-sox

I really like Stevie for a girl, as in Stevie Nicks - OH would never allow it, but I still love it!

Boys wise, I like a lot of welsh names (OH is from welsh borders, so quite common where he's from, but not particularly common in yorkshire!) my favs are:

Banadel - which means holy hill, there was a medieval King with this name.
Maxen - which is a form of Magnus (meaning great)


----------



## goddess25

All are lovely names, darla is great for a girl. Logan is nice, never met any boys called that, Ethan is getting very popular now tho. I called my son Euan, Im scottish living in Canada and its not popular at all here but he either gets called Ethan or Evan, everyone thinks Euan is too weird, its going to be hard for him growing up!


----------



## kate.m.

eclipse said:


> I know a few good boy's names that are unusual but not too crazy: my friend named her son Everett. My son is Liam but that is not too uncommon. If we have another boy we are going to name him Atticus Connor (Kelly) which is a bit chevvy for you I guess LOL maybe not. If I think of more, I will add them :D

Atticus is cool, not chavvy at all- it reminds me of "To kill a mockingbird", not a very chavvy book! lol! Everett's unusual, havent heard of that for a 1st name before!


----------



## kate.m.

Laura lou said:


> hi, found ure thread intresting so thought id have a nosey :)
> 
> im the same i like very unusual and funky names.. my daughter i lost would of been called Storm, she would be 7 now and to this day i have never herd of another child with that name, oddly its also an x-men name but thats not how i chose it.
> Logan is quite a comman name round where im from but its ure child so its ure choice.
> ive picked a few names id have when i finally have a baby but there my secret hehe
> :winkwink:
> 
> a few names i also like tho are: for a boy - Emilo, Luca, Ashton, Riley
> for a girl - Aliyah, Skyler, Jasmine and Esme
> 
> be nice to see what names other people like xx
> 
> good luck on choosing ure perfect little boys name :hug:

ooh- i like Riley! Sorry for your loss :hug: Storm is a very cool name!


----------



## kate.m.

orange-sox said:


> I really like Stevie for a girl, as in Stevie Nicks - OH would never allow it, but I still love it!
> 
> Boys wise, I like a lot of welsh names (OH is from welsh borders, so quite common where he's from, but not particularly common in yorkshire!) my favs are:
> 
> Banadel - which means holy hill, there was a medieval King with this name.
> Maxen - which is a form of Magnus (meaning great)

Both very nice unusual names! Neither of us are Welsh, tho, so probably not for us!


----------



## kate.m.

goddess25 said:


> All are lovely names, darla is great for a girl. Logan is nice, never met any boys called that, Ethan is getting very popular now tho. I called my son Euan, Im scottish living in Canada and its not popular at all here but he either gets called Ethan or Evan, everyone thinks Euan is too weird, its going to be hard for him growing up!

Nah, it wont be hard- he's gonna be the cool kid with the exotic name! Im sure Canadians see Scottish as exotic? lol!


----------



## achekh8707

Seamus


----------



## Laura lou

hey,
i like Riley alot :) i hope i the end you find the perfect name you will have to let us no :D

xxx


----------



## Kess

All the boys names I like are really really old, biblical names generally. My boys name list atm is:
Ezekial
Elijah
Zachariah (love this, but OH said no, so my dog is called Zack!)
Jacob
Joseph
Ashton
Joshua
Caelan
Zubin
Finnegan


----------



## mrscookie

Bryce
Braye
Byron
Jarah
jared
josiah

I like B's and J's

:s lol


----------



## Samantha675

I think that is the reason we ended up naming our son *Brennan*. It is different without being too crazy. I had never heard of it as a first name, I had seen it as a last name when I was pregnant, and loved it. It was the one name on the list that fit him.


----------



## morri

I think names that are unusual are ogten also names associated with girls, like Ashlee/y/eigh or hilary(yeah a guy called hilary). Unusual is also I think if you take more european names but there one has to be careful not to be too exotic or you get the celeb baby name syndrome.
Tore, lars , olav, Morten would be skandinavian for example
or you could go for frisian names like Bouke, or Hauke or eike(or for that matter ike) 
What about Clemens, a(l)la(i)n, Maurice?
For more scottish ness (well dunno if they are actually) Allistair(like allistair carter or cook) , Hamish, Callum..?


----------



## morri

Samantha675 said:


> I think that is the reason we ended up naming our son *Brennan*. It is different without being too crazy. I had never heard of it as a first name, I had seen it as a last name when I was pregnant, and loved it. It was the one name on the list that fit him.

I have heard in series or movies of Brennan's


----------



## EstelSeren

Kess said:


> All the boys names I like are really really old, biblical names generally. My boys name list atm is:
> Ezekial
> Elijah
> Zachariah (love this, but OH said no, so my dog is called Zack!)
> Jacob
> Joseph
> Ashton
> Joshua
> Caelan
> Zubin
> Finnegan

I love the name Ezekiel!! DF likes Balthazar! I love Celtic, and primarily Welsh, names though. For boys names like Gwydion, Osian (DF loves this one too!), Adair, Galen. REALLY don't have a clue about girls names so we're only allowed to have boys.:rofl: We've already decided that we'll be naming our first son Gwydion Idris. Luckily we're not planning on leaving Wales ever!! I get most of my favourite names from books I read- Laurell K Hamilton fans will probably recognise the last couple of names from the Merry Gentry series!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Samantha675

morri said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I think that is the reason we ended up naming our son *Brennan*. It is different without being too crazy. I had never heard of it as a first name, I had seen it as a last name when I was pregnant, and loved it. It was the one name on the list that fit him.
> 
> I have heard in series or movies of Brennan'sClick to expand...

I remember that Stepbrothers came out just after B was born, than the character is named Brennan. :rofl:


----------



## orange-sox

melbo said:


> Bryce
> Braye
> Byron
> Jarah
> jared
> josiah
> 
> I like B's and J's
> 
> :s lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Mel I just choked on my pasta reading that! Hormones have turned me into a very dirty minded woman!


----------



## Amygdala

EstelSeren said:


> I love the name Ezekiel!! DF likes Balthazar! I love Celtic, and primarily Welsh, names though. For boys names like Gwydion, Osian (DF loves this one too!), Adair, Galen. REALLY don't have a clue about girls names so we're only allowed to have boys.:rofl: We've already decided that we'll be naming our first son *Gwydion Idris*. Luckily we're not planning on leaving Wales ever!! I get most of my favourite names from books I read- Laurell K Hamilton fans will probably recognise the last couple of names from the Merry Gentry series!!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Sorry for being ignorant, but how do you pronounce that?


----------



## mrscookie

orange-sox said:


> melbo said:
> 
> 
> Bryce
> Braye
> Byron
> Jarah
> jared
> josiah
> 
> I like B's and J's
> 
> :s lol
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Mel I just choked on my pasta reading that! Hormones have turned me into a very dirty minded woman!Click to expand...

:rofl:I was secretly hoping it would go un noticed! Trust you to pick up on it hahahaha 
xxxxxx


----------



## reallytinyamy

I love the name Warwick`


----------



## MaybeTTC

Ezra
Silas (pronounced sigh-less)
Riaan (pronounced re-ahh-n)
leland
Renier (Rainier)
Brodrick
Zeren (zerin, zaaron)
Eben (eh-ben)


----------



## EstelSeren

Amygdala said:


> EstelSeren said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Ezekiel!! DF likes Balthazar! I love Celtic, and primarily Welsh, names though. For boys names like Gwydion, Osian (DF loves this one too!), Adair, Galen. REALLY don't have a clue about girls names so we're only allowed to have boys.:rofl: We've already decided that we'll be naming our first son *Gwydion Idris*. Luckily we're not planning on leaving Wales ever!! I get most of my favourite names from books I read- Laurell K Hamilton fans will probably recognise the last couple of names from the Merry Gentry series!!
> 
> Beca :wave:
> 
> Sorry for being ignorant, but how do you pronounce that?Click to expand...

It's alright, as I said we can't really leave Walesas you need to know the right pronouciation!! Idris is the easy part- it's just said how it looks!

Gwid-E-on Id-ris is the closest I can approximate in writing!

Beca :wave:


----------



## hopeandpray

Hmm here are some irish ones
Róna
Fionn
Siuian- pronounced shew-in
Cliona- pronounced clee-un-ah
Aoife- pronounced ee-fa
unfortunately these r all common in ireland though


----------



## FBbaby

I wanted to give my kids original but not totally odd names. Being from France originally, it wasn't that hard. We called our eldest daughter Alexia. I couldn't believe it when she started nursery and sure enough, there was another Alexia...French mother too. 

Then my son was born and we agreed on the name Xavier. Thought no chance there could be another one in his class....well sure enough, he started school and there was another Xavier, not the same class, but the same year....you guess it, another French mum...the librarian at the school told me that in her 30 years plus career, she had never come across another Xavier.... The thing is, those names are not even common at all for this age group in France....just typical...:rofl::rofl:

The name my OH and I have agreed for our child to be, boy or girl is Friston...well, at least it is for now :happydance:


----------



## kate.m.

Some really good name ideas! Lucky i have forever to decide on 1! lol!

I really like the idea of using a foreign name too- Im part greek, and oh is part french, part Irish... so we have a fair few countries to choose from! lol! The surname is French (Moreau... pronounced M' row... like "row" ur boat!!! :rofl:... French pronunciation of the letter R is optional... because i cant say it properly!!!), so might b cool to have a french 1st name?


----------



## kate.m.

hopeandpray said:


> Hmm here are some irish ones
> Róna
> Fionn
> Siuian- pronounced shew-in
> Cliona- pronounced clee-un-ah
> Aoife- pronounced ee-fa
> unfortunately these r all common in ireland though

Im liking these Irish names... and MIL would b honoured if we chose an Irish name!


----------



## poppy666

Some great names on here :happydance:

I have 3 boys called Rhys, Gage and Wade so im a bit stuck on what to call this one with other 3 being a little unusual, was thinking Oran or Layton for a boy and Destiny or Autumn for a girl what you think?


----------



## Rainstar

some really cool names coming up here :)

I have an angel baby that I named Demetri (Short for Demetrius)

Some unusual names i can think of; Zane, Taylor, Corey, Milo, Zach


----------



## Beltane

Love the rarer names. My sons are Zachariah and Tristen. And you and your B & J's Melbo- LMAO!


----------



## halohalo

Boys names that I love are Alexander and Javier. For girls, I love nature like names like Willow or Lily.


----------



## Staceiz19

nice names:)


----------



## HollySSmith

I really like DH's name Quentin, but I loved sooooo many other names too! 
Ben, 
Zander, 
Miles, 
Peyton (Dh loves that name and it could be for both), 
Sam (Samantha -girl), 
Denver (my great-grandmother's name), 
Claire, 
Emma, 
Emily

The list goes on and on :thumbup:


----------

